
Amazon Wants to Put a Camera and Microphone in Your Bedroom - abrowne
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/amazon-echo-look-bedroom-camera
======
sharemywin
More like NSA and Amazon want to Put a Camera and Microphone in Your Bedroom

